# Katahdin Seep ??



## anthonyjames (Dec 23, 2010)

I am have been looking around for katahdin sheep.  I am looking for some that are weaned to raise for meat.  I can't seem to find anything on cost of purchasing a weaned lamb.

Can anyone out there tell me a range or find out the market price for just weaned lambs? 

Also, what is the pricing like per lb to say sell a lamb whole or processed?  I had someone ask if I would be willing to raise one for their family with the 3 I was thinking about getting.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 23, 2010)

Around here a healthy, weaned lamb may cost anywhere between $125-$150 depending on your breeder.  

You need to check with your local processor or auction house and see what lambs sell per lb and/or process and sell per lb in your area.  Same with the price of the weaned lamb.  Prices differ from state to state and from availability. 

 When I first started with my Kats a few years ago they were more pricey but now that several folks are raising them in the area, they have lessened a little.


----------



## goodhors (Dec 24, 2010)

That would be fairly pricy for our area.  We can get nice SHOW, meat lambs that will win, for $150.

My friend sells her Katahdin lambs at the Farmers Market, for I think about $60 each.  Usually purchased for roasting by the local ethnic folks.  They are not too big at weaning age or slightly after.  She doesn't hold them very long, or grow them up for fall market.

We don't have a local livestock sale so I have no idea of prices there.  Anything coming thru a stock sale, will be exposed to a LOT of germs, can get sick when you get them home.  So cheap purchase price could be negated by expense of treating them or even losing the animal.

Call your local processors to get prices for doing a lamb.  Usually a kill fee per head, plus the cut and wrap per pound cost.  Some processors are just better at the job, or you may prefer the vacuum sealed bags over paper wrapped.  For me, paper or vacuum bags, they both work fine.  Just easier to see in the vacuum bags, so people like them.  Each package should be labeled with cut of meat, date of processing for tracking storage time in your freezer.  If you are hauling the animal in for the customer, you should charge because it takes up your time and fuel.


----------



## anthonyjames (Dec 27, 2010)

BeeKissed,

I would say from what I am seeing that is double the price of any thing I have seen at 8 - 10 weeks of age.

I have been talking to some farmers I found around here in WI and they are between $45 - $75 each.

My processor I know.  They charge $0.40 lb to process and $25 kill fee.  

My next questions are:
Talking to my local farmers they did not have any rates to tell me or they just didn't want to tell me.

If selling the lamb whole to someone what is the going rate per pound for a whole lamb?

I know my pigs sold for $3.00lb not including processing.  
Beef sold for $3.75lb not including processing.

And if selling by the cut is their pricing out there to see what people are getting on average?


----------

